# I5 6400 OC Cpu friert selbst bei 1.37v  und 3.3ghz ein



## PCGH_Willi (22. Juli 2016)

Moin moin, 

Ich bräuchte mal Eure Hife: 

Ich hab heut mein Z170i Pro gaming und meinen i5 6400 abgeholt und erstmal romans non k cpu bios runter geladen... anfangs hab ich etwas rum probiert und 4.0 ghz liefen mit 1.175v bis in win 7 cinebench run ging auch noch aber viele anwendungen haben zicken gemacht (habe mich schon gewundert dass das mit der spannung überhaupt läuft, der letzte intel den ich gebencht hab war auf x58 also bitte etwas Rücksicht ) 

Das Problem war aber da, dass das board nur seltenst gebootet hat bzw das oc immer fehlgeschlagen ist, deswegen hab ich mir mal das video von roman angeschaut über das non k oc auf den asus gaming boards, wo ich dann auch gesehen habe dass die spannung auf ca 1.325v gesetzt werden sollte (stock bei meiner cpu 0.996 oder sowas deswegen hat mich das auch etwas stutzig gemacht...)... Board bootet jetzt immer, leider habe ich aber in windows das problem, dass der rechner nach ca 1 min prime95 smallfft der Rechner einfriert (Package temp: 47C + gute vrm Kühlung) was auch nicht mit einer spannung von 1.375v besser wurde. Speicher, ring etc wurde alles angepasst sowie c states und boost abgeschalten. 

Hat irgendjemand ne ahnung was da los ist? bin mit meinem einfachen amd/frühen intel oc Latein am ende  

MfG: Willi


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Juli 2016)

oookay... ich glaub ich hab das problem gefunden... sollte der Skylake Bug sein bei zu hohen lasten denke ich 

falls es doch was anderes ist werd ich nochmal was posten ansonsten kann der thread zu


----------



## LP96 (22. Juli 2016)

Welcher Skylake-Bug? Ich kenne da nur den bei Prime, den man auch noch auf bestimmte Weise erzwingen muss.
Ansonsten bringt Non-K OC an sich aus noch einige Probleme mit sich. 
Würde ja eher erstmal weniger Takt anlegen um zu sehen, ob die da normal läuft.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (22. Juli 2016)

> leider habe ich aber in windows das problem, dass der rechner nach ca 1 min prime95 smallfft der Rechner einfriert


Überprüfe auch mal die Einstellungen von deinem Arbeitsspeicher & falls noch nicht geschehen, dann nutze mal das XMP-Profil für deinen RAM ...


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Juli 2016)

Zum Thema Ram.Falls ich mich irren sollte sagt es mir, aber wenn er einen non K OC OCed er ja über den BCLK oder? Das heist er übertaktet den Ram mit was bedeutet kann der Ram überhaupt die Frequenz ab bei der Spannung die eingestellt ist? Also Ram Takt mal prüfen und Spannung prüfen.


----------



## Madorius (22. Juli 2016)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> *Overclocking Basics:*Der  Prozessortakt resultiert wie beim Vorgänger aus Base-Clock (BCLK) und  dem Prozessor Multiplikator (Multi). Gleiches gilt auch für Speichertakt  und Ringtakt, welche sich ebenfalls beide aus BCLK und einem  Multiplikator ergeben.
> 
> *Beispiel:*
> 101,47 BCLK x 44 CPU Multi = 4464 MHz CPU Takt
> ...



Somit können wir davon ausgehen das der Speichertakt tatsächlich durch anheben des BLCK erhöht wird. Somit könnte man den Speichertakt durchaus in die Fehlerproblematik mit einbezihen. ABER auch den Ringtakt. Da du ein z170 Board hast kannst du beide Mulitplikatoren entsprechen senken um somit die Standartwerte nicht zu verändern. 

D.h. also das du paralell zum anheben des BLCK die Multiplikatoren vom Ringtakt und Speichertakte senken musst.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Juli 2016)

das ist mir schon klar, habe ich auch gemacht  mit blck übertakten generell hab ich ja auch schon recht viel erfahrung gemacht nur spackts hier etwas läuft jetzt auc 4ghz hab nen 4.8ghz screenshot hinbekommen aber mehr ging nicht... das problem dass das board nur sporadisch bootet besteht aber trotzdem 

ZZ: multi: 27x150 = 4050mhz
 Ram: 2400mhz genau (durch den 150er blck
ring: 4050mhz (sollte eigentlich laufen)


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

nochmal genauere beschreibung da scheinbar auch keiner mehr weiter weiß 

4.05 Ghz bei 1.325V: relativ stabil
4.2 Ghz bei 1.325v fährt hoch ein cinebench run, dann Absturz 
4.2 Ghz 2,4ghz ram , 4.2ghz ring  bei 1.410v, 1.2v pll: fährt hoch, ein cinebench run: Absturz 
4.2Ghz 2.2ghz ram, 4.2ghz ring genauso
4.2ghz , 2.4ghz ram, 4.05ghz ring: genauso
4.2ghz, 2,2ghz ram, 4.05ghz ring: genauso
4.7Ghz: 1.5V: Cinebench run, Absturz
4.8 Ghz: cpu-z validation, absturz
alles drüber no boot bzw wenn der rechner abgestürzt ist und ich versuche ihn wieder hoch zu fahren bootet er erst nach bios reset wieder...

package temp ging nicht über 60C


----------

